# Sparkling Gouramis + More...



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got 4 of these for my planted tank. Great looking fish but tough to shoot because they spend too much time at the surface. Had to trick them with turning on the lights at night.




























Just for fun, took some pics of the split-tail and regular guppies.


----------

